# Recharging commercial refridgerator and freezer



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I am leasing a restaurant and both the refrigerator and freezer have trouble holding temp. I've cleaned the coils and that helped but still not very good. I suspect that the coolant systems need recharging. Is there a do-it-yourself way to do this? Money is tight right now.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

not unless you hold a EPA license for the buying of the applicable refrigerants, you can not get them with out the license. here is the epa site on the 608 section, http://www.epa.gov/Ozone/title6/608/608fact.html 
epa on licenceing, http://www.epa.gov/Ozone/title6/608/technicians/certoutl.html
check out this site for some of the licenceing and requirments, http://www.epatest.com/608/

as far as the process it is not normally hard to recharge the units, but you do need some understanding of the refrigeration process to do it properly. and if there leaking one should find the leak and fix it first, and depending on age and current refrigerant, one may need to "upgrade" (depending on availability of currently installed refrigerant), the refrigerant in the unit and that may or may not include changing the oil in the compressors for compatibility with the new refrigerant,

If there are sight glasses on the units, and the are a lot of bubble in the flow of refrigerant then a recharge most probably is in order. If running clear with fluid in it should not need to be recharged.
picture of sight glass here, http://www.rparts.com/Catalog/Major_Components/filterdryers/filter_dryers.asp 

check for any bad seals on the doors, or other air leaks, are the lights off?


----------



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

The previous post had it right on recharging. How/how well did you clean them? The condensors in kitchens get caked with greese, and it is near impossible to clean them good w/o a good foaming coil cleaner. If you need to get it charged, it may be cheeper to hire it out. I have seen older high pressure refrigerants going for more than $50 a pound, and when you have to buy a 20# tank for a couple of pounds and buy the gauges it often isn't worth it.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

tinknal

I took the test on the internet to permit me to obtain freon. The test was rather simple and I had the certificate nearly immediately.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Curtis B said:


> I have seen older high pressure refrigerants going for more than $50 a pound, and when you have to buy a 20# tank for a couple of pounds and buy the gauges it often isn't worth it.


Purely as a matter of academic interest, I'll mention that propane makes a very good refrigerant in R12 systems, and the last I bought was a bit over $0.30/lb in bulk (although most of mine is used for heating, not cooling ). It'll coexist just fine with whatever R12 is already in the system. It seems that, for the cost of hiring someone to come and refill the system with R12, one could buy the necessary gauges, learn what they need to know, and still save money, if one were so inclined.

As for safety -- the first question most folks ask -- propane needs a very narrow band of conditions in order to ignite, and a refrigeration system would contain a very small amount. Even in the unlikely event of a leak and a nearby ignition source, the chance of ignition would be practically nil. Most commercial kitchens have gas-fired grills, stoves, etc. that pose many times the risk (largely because the supply of gas is unlimited), but are used every day without a second thought to safety.


----------



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

backwoodsman7 said:


> Purely as a matter of academic interest, I'll mention that propane makes a very good refrigerant in R12 systems, and the last I bought was a bit over $0.30/lb in bulk (although most of mine is used for heating, not cooling ). It'll coexist just fine with whatever R12 is already in the system. It seems that, for the cost of hiring someone to come and refill the system with R12, one could buy the necessary gauges, learn what they need to know, and still save money, if one were so inclined.
> 
> As for safety -- the first question most folks ask -- propane needs a very narrow band of conditions in order to ignite, and a refrigeration system would contain a very small amount. Even in the unlikely event of a leak and a nearby ignition source, the chance of ignition would be practically nil. Most commercial kitchens have gas-fired grills, stoves, etc. that pose many times the risk (largely because the supply of gas is unlimited), but are used every day without a second thought to safety.


I will be the first to admit I don't know everything and very rarely have done any recharging on the very large or high pressure systems, and that would include zero experiance using propane in place of R12. I was thinking of the refrigerant in equipment I have delt with like 404 and 408, and sometimes 134 in comercial equipment. Interesting thought though, I will have to bend a few ears.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I've used those automotive shaker cans of lube sealant and recharge in a nearly worn out comercial freezer. Wouldn't try it on leased equipment, I'd mention to the owner his/her equipment is failing.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

> Most commercial kitchens have gas-fired grills, stoves, etc. that pose many times the risk (largely because the supply of gas is unlimited), but are used every day without a second thought to safety.


Gas used in ranges and grills is not compressed to liquid form or used at the high pressures found in refrigeration systems.
I would not put anything but the proper gas in a leased system.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

sammyd said:


> Gas used in ranges and grills is not compressed to liquid form or used at the high pressures found in refrigeration systems.


...but it is unlimited in quantity, which is where most of the danger comes from when things go really wrong.



> I would not put anything but the proper gas in a leased system.


Nor would I; I missed that little detail earlier. As someone else has suggested, his first call should probably be to the owner, depending on the terms of the lease regarding equipment maintenance.


----------

